

Ask HN: Just created price tracking too, does another site like this exist? - dasong


======
dasong
<http://biggestpricedrop.com>

I created the site because I've always wanted to sort through products by how
much they've dropped in price (in like the last day or two)... Does anyone
know if another site like this exists? I think it's unique because it tracks
the deltas of prices. Useful if you want to know what just went on sale.
Currently, I get the prices from feeds from the stores but I am working on a
scraper to get even faster updates and better in/out of stock data. Is there
perhaps another niche where my tool can be used? Real estate? Technology goods
(like bensbargains.net? Thanks, any suggestions/feedback would be greatly
appreciated!

david

